# January 2015 - LM - Yearly Challenge



## Fin (Jan 4, 2015)

Click here for the workshop thread


*LITERARY MANEUVERS*​*​*


*To enter this competition, you must meet one of two requirements.*



Winner of at least one of the previous fiction LMs
Be one of the top ten judges

Send your story to me via private message. Approximately 48 hours after you do so, I'll post it to the workshop thread anonymously. Within those 48 hours, you may send any change you wish to make. Once your story is posted by me, no changes will be made. You have until the very last minute of the competition to send your entry, but you can't make any changes after the competition ends. If at any point in the future you would like me to delete your story, just ask. If you're unable to reach me, ask other moderators on the site.

There's no prompt for this competition. Make your story about whatever you'd like. You've got 1000 words to do it.

Your identity will be revealed upon release of the results.

Click here to message mehttp://www.writingforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=49276



*The Judges*



*Gumby*
*Cran*
*Folcro*
*J Anfinson*
*bazz cargo*
*Anonymous *
*Anonymous *

There'll be a fan vote during the judging period. 


*The Prize*



*First Place*
$125
Year of FoWF
Medal
Automatic qualification in 2016's competition, should there be one and if it works the same way.


*Second Place*
$50
Half a year of FoWF


*Third Place*
$25
Month of FoWF

Winners will receive their prize via Paypal. Make one.



*The Rules*



*All forum rules apply.* Click here for the full list.
*No Poetry entries*
*Only one entry per member.*
*Don't press the like or LOL button any entry in this thread until the competition is over.*
*The word limit is 1000 words not including the title.* If you go over, I won't post it. Microsoft Word and Google Drive are the standard for checking this. If your writing style is unique and the word count is wrong on either of those, you'll be fine.





*Any questions or concerns, PM me.​*


*The competition closes on Monday, the 19th of January at 11:59 PM, GMT.*
Click here for the current time


----------



## Fin (Jan 18, 2015)

*Quid Pro Quo (language) (997 words)
Anonymous Entry*​


----------



## Fin (Jan 19, 2015)

*A Man in the Night
Anonymous Entry​*


----------



## Fin (Jan 20, 2015)

*The Final Lesson
**Anonymous Entry (991 words)*
​


----------



## Fin (Jan 21, 2015)

*A CryoLife Contract
Anonymous Entry
*​


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2015)

*Removed​*


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2015)

*The Joke to End All Jokes 
Anonymous Entry - 1000 words*​


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2015)

*After All These Years
Anonymous Entry - (993 words)
​*


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2015)

*Che Cooper. (780 words)
Anonymous Entry*​


----------

